# Deep South Slotshop



## SuperDave321 (Mar 10, 2015)

Wanted to post some work in progress. SD


----------



## vickers83 (Mar 8, 2010)

Interesting projects SD, Looking forward to see the progress & results! :thumbsup:


----------



## 60chevyjim (Feb 21, 2008)

they look great ..I like the green truck


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Yea, looking good...what is the green machine??? RM


----------



## SuperDave321 (Mar 10, 2015)

Well you guys caught me. I can't say for sure what the green truck is. Picked up a few of them a while back. I think it's a Ford F 150?? I know when I get decals on it, a 4 gear under it, Wheelie bars behind it and exhaust dumps out of it, It'll be a Pro Mod :freak: Should be finished in a few days.
The 2 Bantams are going on Mega G's and will dress out as "Pure Heaven" & "Pure Hell", the famous AA/FA's of long ago.


----------



## SuperDave321 (Mar 10, 2015)

Green truck finished. No time trials as of yet. Some work done on the Bantam. She's ready to fire up,,,. Still needs a cage, training wheels and wings to fly. SD


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Good stuff here!!! The truck is bad!!! Like all the detailing extras...RM


----------



## vickers83 (Mar 8, 2010)

Nice, nice, nice SD! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## SuperDave321 (Mar 10, 2015)

Couple of new guys on the track.


----------



## SuperDave321 (Mar 10, 2015)

Missed this shot.


----------



## EliteThink (Oct 19, 2012)

wow, great shots.


----------



## GT40 (Jan 18, 2014)

*DAVE :thumbsup:*

*MY MONEY IS ON THE CHEVY :thumbsup:

GT40 :wave:*


----------



## XracerHO (Feb 6, 2008)

Great looking builds & like all the detailing extras! ..RL


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Bah Humbug my work is blocking the photos I'll have to take a peek when I get home.


----------

